# dating an Early Raleigh ??



## kz1000 (Jun 29, 2009)

I picked up the very clean and ridable Raleigh, the only # I found was 71401 located under the bottom bracket, any help with dating it?, Thanks, Rick


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 2, 2009)

Doesn't anyone know the date on this bike, 28" wheels, tires are made in Africa and have some strange looking valve stem, I am guessing 1930's, but it is only a guess


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm no expert, but Raleigh made 28 inch wheel bikes through the 1970's, and the design was basically  unchanged since 1919.  The funky tire valves are "Woods Dunlop" valves, and are still in production in India.  The white patch on the rear fender was a British requirement as of the late 1930's.   The spring rack on yours I have seen on 1950's and 60's Raleighs.  East Africa became Kenya ca. 1963.  If it is a 3 speed, Sturmey Archer hubs  have an obvious date code. My best guess is late 1950's, but there may be a table of Raleigh serial numbers that would give you more information.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jul 3, 2009)

*Dating Raleigh bicycles...*

Raleigh dating here:

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/9-bicycle-history-nottingham/

The serial number does not seem to tally. Are you sure there isn't a letter with the number?

African Raleighs were usually single speed.


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, The bike is a single speed and freewheel, rear hub is the size of the front hub. the # is correct, I had found the Raleigh serial # guide but my # puts it at 1901 which I know is not correct


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 4, 2009)

The slanted Raleigh logo on the chain guard and down tube is the style used in 1970's.  

I have a 1968 that has an older style upright logo, so I would guess yours is sometime after that.

Sometimes there is a date stamp on the bottom of the Brooks leather saddle.  Saddles are easily replaced, so not necessarily informative.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jul 4, 2009)

The little plastic knob on the back of the chain tensioner says early 70s to me.  A better picture of the emblem on the seat tube would help.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 4, 2009)

Where was the serial number located on it?

Was that 5 digit number followed by letters?


----------



## kz1000 (Jul 11, 2009)

SirMike1983 said:


> Where was the serial number located on it?
> 
> Was that 5 digit number followed by letters?




the # is under the bottom bracket, there was no letter, just the 71401


----------

